# vignette client on mac os x



## erim (Jun 27, 2001)

I'm wondering if any of you mac os x gurus out there happen to be familiar with Vignette Storyserver, and the developer client. I do Storyserver development, and I'm currently consigned to use their development client, which is written java, on windows. I've been told that unless there's windows dependent hooks involved, it ought to run on mac os x if I copy the .class files. 

Does anyone happen to know, or know how to easily tell if the application is windows dependent? The applications files are .exe, but I'm not sure if that means I'm out of luck or not. This is a pretty obscure question, but I figured I'd give it a shot.

Thanks in advance for any info.

-erim


----------



## rharder (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm not familiar with this vignette thing you speak of, but take heart--an .exe doesn't mean you're out of luck. My guess is that the .exe is probably a pretty small file and that all it really does is call the Java classes.

Good luck.

-Rob


----------



## dani++ (Jun 28, 2001)

true, first of all, check out the size of the executable, and take a look at any resource directories along the app


----------



## erim (Jul 9, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback to my question, and I apologize for taking so long to respond. The .exe files are indeed very small, under 80K, as far as I can tell. There are about seven all told.

Any advice as to how I would proceed? I'm a web developer/programmer by trade, but I'm totally clueless regarding what would be entailed in porting these exe's over to os x. I'm assuming some small app(s) would be required to simulate the funtionality of the exe's on the mac. What's the first step, buy a book on cocoa?

Thanks again for your feedback, and for any further info.

-e


----------



## dani++ (Jul 11, 2001)

Did you find any directories or any other resources (apart from the exe's themselves) related to the vignette client software?


Do you have a list of what's actually installed?

Alternatively, you could try a find of '.jar' files and see what comes up.


----------



## erim (Jul 12, 2001)

Yes indeed, there's a whole bunch of stuff. In addition to the .exe's, there's about twenty .dll's, maybe forty .jar files, and a lot of stuff that looks like gui resources, gifs and whatnot.

Would the number of .dll files lead you to think that this is a pretty windows dependent application?

I can send a list of everything if you like, but I understand if you're not interested in getting too deep into this. Thanks for the insights though.

-e


----------



## dani++ (Jul 12, 2001)

Doesn't look good regarding the .dll files.


On the other hand you could post the list of jar files, with their relative paths (which are significant).

dani


----------



## erim (Jul 13, 2001)

The directory stucture is kind of a mess, but here's a list that includes most of the .jar files. The more I look at this, the more I suspect it might be more trouble than it's worth. Looks kinda sketchy, what with all the .dll's scattered around.

Let me know what you think, and thanks again for the help.

C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib   

 Unregistered version.Please register. 
 CMTemplates.attr                                *.att   83,606     
 controls                File Folder             <DIR>   -          
 copyright                                       *.0\l   2,932      
 corojdk11.dll           Application Extension   *.dll   68,096     
 dde.jar                 Executable Jar File     *.jar   84,559     
 diva                    File Folder             <DIR>   -          
 diva.jar                Executable Jar File     *.jar   2,577,326  
 fixes.jar               Executable Jar File     *.jar   43,709     
 images.jar              Executable Jar File     *.jar   1,820      
 jdde.dll                Application Extension   *.dll   66,560     
 jsafe.jar               Executable Jar File     *.jar   272,816    
 jsafeSSL.jar            Executable Jar File     *.jar   501,189    
 license.txt             Text Document           *.txt   16,014     
 macrodata                                       *.0\l   11,606     
 MRJToolkitStubs.zip     WinZip File             *.zip   15,054     
 native.jar              Executable Jar File     *.jar              
 oromatcher-1.0.7.jar    Executable Jar File     *.jar   49,445     
 security.cfg                                    *.cfg   3,010      
 tools                   File Folder             <DIR>   -          
 vgn_crash_handler.dll   Application Extension   *.dll   36,864     
 vgn_ui_native.dll       Application Extension   *.dll   32,768     
 vignette_export.jar     Executable Jar File     *.jar   3,970,505  
 vlogo32.ico             Icon                    *.ico   2,238       


 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\controls   Start__   level1 

 Button.jar            Executable Jar File    *.jar    10,290    
 CheckBox.jar          Executable Jar File    *.jar    10,742    
 CodaComponent.jar     Executable Jar File    *.jar    11,176    
 CodaEditText.jar      Executable Jar File    *.jar    15,252    
 CodaImage.jar         Executable Jar File    *.jar    11,367    
 CodaLibrary.jar       Executable Jar File    *.jar    9,591     
 CodaListBox.jar       Executable Jar File    *.jar    25,289    
 CodaScript.jar        Executable Jar File    *.jar    7,808     
 custom                File Folder            <DIR>    -         
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\controls\custom   Start__   level2 

 examples      File Folder      <DIR>    -     
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\controls\custom\examples   Start__   level3 

 doc               File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 ExampleControl    File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\controls\custom\examples     End__   level3 

 README.txt    Text Document    *.txt    152   
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\controls\custom     End__   level2 

 DataForm.jar          Executable Jar File    *.jar    15,986    
 DataSource.jar        Executable Jar File    *.jar    18,983    
 DataView.jar          Executable Jar File    *.jar    33,697    
 ImageButton.jar       Executable Jar File    *.jar    8,578     
 MissingControl.jar    Executable Jar File    *.jar    3,624     
 RadioButton.jar       Executable Jar File    *.jar    13,686    
 RolloverButton.jar    Executable Jar File    *.jar    12,425    
 Table.jar             Executable Jar File    *.jar    171,647   
 Toolbar.txt           Text Document          *.txt    276       
 VisualMacro.jar       Executable Jar File    *.jar    6,704     
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\controls     End__   level1 

 copyright                                       *.0\l   2,932      
 corojdk11.dll           Application Extension   *.dll   68,096     
 dde.jar                 Executable Jar File     *.jar   84,559     
 diva                    File Folder             <DIR>   -          
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\diva   Start__   level1 

 coda.pal                               *.pal    1,558   
 codaclasses           File Folder      <DIR>    -       
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\diva\codaclasses   Start__   level2 

 editor     File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\diva\codaclasses\editor   Start__   level3 

 core        File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 dialogs     File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 menus       File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 palettes    File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\diva\codaclasses\editor     End__   level3 

 plugins    File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\diva\codaclasses\plugins   Start__   level3 

 buttonarray     File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 codabutton      File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 colorslider     File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 contentarea     File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 edittext        File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 groupbox        File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 gslider         File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 huebar          File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 imagecontrol    File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 link            File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 listarea        File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 listbox         File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 rect            File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 richtext        File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 script          File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 scrollarea      File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 slider          File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 sound           File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 statictext      File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 statictxt       File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 tabpanel        File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 tree            File Folder    <DIR>    -   
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\diva\codaclasses\plugins     End__   level3 

 diva.jar                Executable Jar File     *.jar   2,577,326  
 fixes.jar               Executable Jar File     *.jar   43,709     
 images.jar              Executable Jar File     *.jar   1,820      
 jdde.dll                Application Extension   *.dll   66,560     
 jsafe.jar               Executable Jar File     *.jar   272,816    
 jsafeSSL.jar            Executable Jar File     *.jar   501,189    
 license.txt             Text Document           *.txt   16,014     
 macrodata                                       *.0\l   11,606     
 MRJToolkitStubs.zip     WinZip File             *.zip   15,054     
 native.jar              Executable Jar File     *.jar              
 oromatcher-1.0.7.jar    Executable Jar File     *.jar   49,445     
 security.cfg                                    *.cfg   3,010      
 tools                   File Folder             <DIR>   -          
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\tools   Start__   level1 

 admin.jar      Executable Jar File    *.jar    230,048   
 bizctr.jar     Executable Jar File    *.jar    318,658   
 devctr.jar     Executable Jar File    *.jar    484,377   
 prodctr.jar    Executable Jar File    *.jar    840,349   
 tempdev.jar    Executable Jar File    *.jar    398,659   
 ___Subdirectory  C:\Program Files\Vignette\StoryServer 5\Clients\R5.0\lib\tools     End__   level1 

 vgn_crash_handler.dll   Application Extension   *.dll   36,864     
 vgn_ui_native.dll       Application Extension   *.dll   32,768     
 vignette_export.jar     Executable Jar File     *.jar   3,970,505  
 vlogo32.ico             Icon                    *.ico   2,238


----------



## erim (Jul 13, 2001)

jeez, what a mess. my apologies.


----------

